# Travellers Mailing Address



## sunloving (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi ya , We have just arrived from Ireland to tour Portugal for the next 6 months. We wish to buy a vehicle and drive our way around looking for an area and property we like before purchasing it.
What we need to know is once we buy our vehicle what address can we use on the vehicle registration papers? Since we dont have a Portuguese address yet, is there a mail forward agency in Portugal which we can use as an address until we find our property? many thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

sunloving said:


> Hi ya , We have just arrived from Ireland to tour Portugal for the next 6 months. We wish to buy a vehicle and drive our way around looking for an area and property we like before purchasing it.
> What we need to know is once we buy our vehicle what address can we use on the vehicle registration papers? Since we dont have a Portuguese address yet, is there a mail forward agency in Portugal which we can use as an address until we find our property? many thanks


Why don't you just do what most people would do, which is to obtain your fiscal number (a vital first step before you can buy a vehicle) as a non-resident using your home address in Ireland. You are only obliged to register your residency in Portugal by the end of your fourth month of stay, by which time you may have a better idea of how to approach the local address issue.


----------



## sunloving (Apr 14, 2018)

We have left Ireland and no longer have an address there....
Cain we use a PO box in Portugal for a fiscal number and vehicle registration papers...
Presently staying in hotels with a hire car, really want to get our own vehicle....


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

sunloving said:


> We have left Ireland and no longer have an address there....
> Cain we use a PO box in Portugal for a fiscal number ...


No. Without an address you'll have difficulty registering your residency and therefore in getting access to healthcare too. Renting a property for six months or so might be your best course.


----------

